# Chi whines incessantly all night long



## BruisersMom215 (Nov 19, 2012)

My chi will be 10 in December. Throughout his entire life, he has slept burrowed under the covers in bed. About three or four months ago, he would jump off the bed as soon as we turned the light off and go sleep on the floor in the bathroom. Now, in the past three weeks or so, as soon as the light goes off and we go to sleep, he whines *INCESSANTLY* throughout the *entire night*. We have tried everything: keeping a light on for him, keeping the TV on, feeding him, walking him in the middle of the night, giving him extra exercise during the day, bringing him back in bed cuddling him, petting him, throwing toys for him in the middle of the night. *NOTHING WORKS*. I get out of bed and bring him back into my bed literally 10-15 times during the night, only to have him jump off the bed 90 seconds later. He has no interest in chew toys, so that's not an option. He's never confined to a crate and has full run of the house. 

I'm planning on taking him to the vet, but I really don't believe there is anything physically wrong with him as the only time he behaves like this is at night. It seems to be some type of anxiety, but I have no idea what could be causing it, or how to stop it. I really don't want to sedate him. 

There haven't been any major (or minor) changes in his life or routine recently. 

Anybody have any experience with this? Feedback/thoughts/ideas would be greatly appreciated.

We've only been able to get 2-3 hours of sleep at night lately because of his carrying on.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no idea,are you in uk ? if so lots of fireworks have been going on for 5th nov


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I was just reading an article the other day about aging dogs and their behavioral changes. 

Behavior Changes & Problems in Older (Senior, Geriatric) Dogs

I hope your vet can help you more.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think a trip to the vet is a good idea, just to rule out a physical cause. I have known of dogs and cats crying in the night when they are old, I think it is a form of senility. Is he an old 10? (If you know what I mean!) Some dogs are still very young at this age, while others show signs of ageing.
I would be tempted to try a DAP diffuser (dog appeasing pheromone) by his bed, to see if it calms him. They are available from vets.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We had an older dog that did this and it did end up being a medical issue. A thorough vet check up will at least rule out that possibility.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kalisee said:


> I was just reading an article the other day about aging dogs and their behavioral changes.
> 
> Behavior Changes & Problems in Older (Senior, Geriatric) Dogs
> 
> I hope your vet can help you more.


Oh thanks for that,must have a look Simba is nearly 16 and lots of strange behavior this last week


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I have no idea but I just wanted to say that I hope he is ok and you manage to get the issue sorted. It must be very worrying and frustrating for you. 

Simba is gorgeous Michele. We used to have a rough collie called Cindy when I was a baby. I hear they are wonderful dogs.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I have no idea but I just wanted to say that I hope he is ok and you manage to get the issue sorted. It must be very worrying and frustrating for you.
> 
> Simba is gorgeous Michele. We used to have a rough collie called Cindy when I was a baby. I hear they are wonderful dogs.


Oh yes they are,rough collie in miniature .my shadow can't even go to another room and he's there.Its so sad seeing how he is now to what he was like last year.


----------

